# just to let you know gismo had her kittens UPDATE PIC'S !!!



## lianne-pets (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi well gismo had her kittens at this morning she didnt do well she was in LABOR for over a hour and all she had was just had a bit of bubble full of fluid so i ring the vets 3:30 am i had to take her right in to the vets well got there in 2 mins as it just across thre road the vet broke her waters and chack the kittens and said they were to big so she had to have a c-section all went well the only thing is she is not making enouth milk so i have to help and feed the kittens went they need a top up gismo is doing fine so far she is a very good mum she wont leave the kittens so i take food to her and milk and water the food is always right near her but she wont go and get it lol o there are 3 kittens in total and one of them is a manx they are all very nice colours too im getting her back in to the vets in 4 weeks so she cant have any more kittens


Gismo with kitten's


















the kitten's this one is the one with no tail (manx)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You were really an attentive kitty mom!  I'm so glad she's all right and such a good mother. Ordinarily the spaying would have been done at the same time, but at 3:30 in the AM I'm sure he wanted to have a bit of time to sleep. 

I had to have a dead kitten removed after a stray delivered six kittens. The vet did a spay while her abdomen was open, and let her go home earlier than usual to care for the kittens. They didn't disturb her stiches. However, that was in the afternoon, not in the middle of the night! 

Get some sleep!


----------



## lianne-pets (Jul 19, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Ordinarily the spaying would have been done at the same time, but at 3:30


i said if they could do the spaying at the same time so she didnt have to go under again but if they did she would not make any milk at all it would just dry up as she was just making some


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't like to say it, Lianne, but my Checkers nursed her 6 kittens with no problem.


----------



## lianne-pets (Jul 19, 2007)

the vet told me as gismo is only just making milk that if she was spaying she wouldnt make enough hormones to keep her milk going as her ovaries help to make this not only that gismo is small and she could lose a lot of blood as her uterus is big and got a lot of blood so thats why they are going to do im 4 or 5 weeks time


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Congrats on the babies!

Make sure not to let Gizmo anywhere near an intact male during that 4-5 weeks or she'll end up pregnant again. Don't let her outside at all...


----------



## lianne-pets (Jul 19, 2007)

ya i konw she is in my bedroom with the door shut just try and tell my kids that i think i mite but a lock on it to stop them any way i'll see if i can get so pic's later im off to the vets now to see what the bill is i mite have to have a drink first though :lol:


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

So how are the babies doing? They are so cute!


----------



## lianne-pets (Jul 19, 2007)

hi mstx they are doing great at the mo they are putting on weight which is good i got the bill from the vet's £300.32 im having help with having her done so so that's another £20 but no more kittens for her she is going in about 4 weeks time o i nearly forgot there is 1 little boy and 2 little girls


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The kittens are lovely, Lianne. :luv


----------

